# Pet Insurance



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Any one out there full-timing in Europe with pets?

I'm struggling to find pet insurance for my 2 crossbreed dogs for unlimited European cover. Any ideas?

I've read through other forums, and understand the debate on whether its really necessary and do we just want to make the insurance companies rich. 
Having had 2 twin cross border collie brothers, one with heart problems, and one with a slipped disc I know how important insurance is. 
These two youngish, (5 & 4 but they seem like puppies) will be escorting us on our european travels once my house completes and new Grandson born. My current insurance is with Direct Line, and that is up for renewal 22nd June. Being as we want to be away for a minimum of 6 months, hopefully a year from end August it makes sense to change now. But as I said am struggling. What do you fulltimers do?


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't really want this in RV section, more pets or full timing.


HELP

how do I move this?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi
If you get hold of a copy of "Dogs Today" magazine (brilliant mag) they have an insurance doctor in it. He runs a brokers that specialises in pet insurance. I made enquiries before we went full timing and, from memory, Pet Plan were offering the best cover. Not sure if they do the whole year though. We decided to take the risk as we have a neutered cross-breed and they are the lowest risk category there is :lol: All worked out fine as we had no problems in the two and half years we were full timing. Good Luck.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks so much 
Funnily enough the first insurance I ever had for a dog was with Petplan. will go on their website now. 
Ta


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Tried Petplan, 90 days is maximum stay. I don't want to pay out for an insurance policy that will not pay out if needed because we've been out of the country over the 90 days. So if there are any other ideas I'd be very grateful.


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We move around with work and often spend time in Germany. The company we use is JBI. Might be worth calling them as they have a section for expats and HM forces.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for that , tried JBI, they said they only insured dogs abroad if you are in the forces. 

I've found it though, ASDA, 12 months european cover, you do have to say you have an address in the UK, and that they live there, but thats ok. 

Thanks for responses.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Check the policy is the one you wanted. Many of the supermarket ones are limited claim type ones. This is where the condition is excluded when you renew. A "lifetime" policy gives you cover for any condition for the lifetime of the dog. Obviously if it is the only one you can find then it will be better than nothing. 

Did you try the Insurance Doctor? They are pet insurance brokers called VIP - 0845 601 8575, 9am to 9pm Mon to Fri.


----------



## dora (Jan 23, 2008)

It is their top policy and covers £6,000 per condition, no time limit, and came in at £25 a month for my two maniacs.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks good - will see what they quote for my nearly 10 year old :roll:


----------

